# If you have a Kodak Q60 (IT8) Kodachrome target with the calibration data please read



## PhilBurton (Dec 11, 2020)

If you have the ICC calibration data–OR---
If you are interested in selling me that Q60 target

Please send me a message.

Phil Burton


----------



## JamesHealey (Mar 1, 2021)

Phil,
I only have one Kodachrome data file (for the October 1999 target). I grabbed just this one file from Kodak before their FTP resources vanished. 
I had to  rename it as "K3199910.txt" before I was able to attach it here, and You may have to name it back to the original "K3199910.Q60".  
Cheers ... Jim


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 2, 2021)

@JamesHealey,

Thanks but I managed to score a Silverfast Kodachrome target.  I had wanted this file because someone was offering me a Kodachrome target without the reference file, but I turned down that offer.

@ Everyone,

Thank you for all reading this far down in this thread.  However, I now have a Kodachrome target along with its reference file


----------

